# Milo has severe hip dysplasia :(



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I don't even know where to begin. My sweet boy.. only 8 months old was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia today. Our vet is shocked. She says they usually don't even diagnose hip dysplasia til 2 years of age.. but after taking x-rays Milo has it so badly and severely that he needs a whole hip replacement this week from a specialist.

She says Milo is in pain.. but he has never once whined or showed us that he is in pain. I'm upset for him and feel so bad. I'm upset because we have no pet insurance or anything (I don't even know if this is covered?) and this is going to cost us an arm and a leg (any idea how much???) . I'm upset because our breeder sucked and I should have done more research. I'm upset because a friend of ours brings home her puppy from the same breeder in 3 weeks.

What a crappy day.

Here is a picture of his hips

.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MilosMommy said:


> I don't even know where to begin. My sweet boy.. only 8 months old was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia today. Our vet is shocked. She says they usually don't even diagnose hip dysplasia til 2 years of age.. but after taking x-rays Milo has it so badly and severely that he needs a whole hip replacement this week from a specialist.
> 
> She says Milo is in pain.. but he has never once whined or showed us that he is in pain. I'm upset for him and feel so bad. I'm upset because we have no pet insurance or anything (I don't even know if this is covered?) and this is going to cost us an arm and a leg (any idea how much???) . I'm upset because our breeder sucked and I should have done more research. I'm upset because a friend of ours brings home her puppy from the same breeder in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Oh, man... those are terrible... poor Milo. There is no socket on the right at all. And the left is bad, too. I am so sorry. The poor little guy. Have you contacted the breeder?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I'm so so sorry. I hope some of the members who have had this issue will chime in and give you lots of advice, info and support. Poor sweet baby... I'll keep him in my prayers that his surgery is uneventful and gives him complete healing. 

BTW, you may want to look into Care Credit and see if the vets accept it. It is a credit card that offers 0% interest for the first year ( I believe) and is used for vets, dentists, etc. 

Please keep us posted on your sweet boy. And, btw, I would inform your friend immediately... she may want to reconsider this breeder if there are no health clearances on parents and earlier generations.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know anything about the surgery to fix his hips but wanted to say how sorry I am that he (and you) are going through this. Those x-rays are pretty obvious, even to an untrained eye. I would definitely tell your friend about it as I know that I would want to know.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

How horrible for all of you! 

I hope they can do something within budget for you, or work out payments, or something. 

I would talk to your friends and see if they'll change their minds, or at least make sure they get insurance that covers them just in case. And put the info on Milo on k9data and spread the word where you can, if you can - if the breeder is part of a club let them know, complain to AKC and so on. Hopefully that will help prevent people from going to them in the future.

Sending hugs,

Lana


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry...

I hope someone who knows something about this will see your post and comment. Have you contacted your Breeder? Did you sign a contract when purchasing Milo? If nothing else, your Breeder should refund Milo's cost. You'll need those dollars should you chose to have corrective surgery.

Again, I'm so sorry. If he's not in pain, then maybe it's not as severe as your Vet might think. A second opinion might be in order.

I'm in Maryland also. Is your Breeder a Maryland Breeder?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you and your sweet pup! 8 months old, oh no....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Milo. What made you take him into the vet if he was showing no signs of pain? Was he doing something that made you think something was wrong? A lady friend of mine got that care credit card when she was having issues with her dog. I hope that it is offered for you from your vet. Good luck. You and Milo are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Do you have any universities near you that might give you a better deal on surgery than your immediate vet?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh that poor baby! I am not great at reading x-rays and I could tell that the right hip is horrible.

Try applying for Care Credit: CareCredit® Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures The interest free period varies on the amount that is charged. Here is a estimate of what your payments would be if you had to pay $5000: CareCredit® Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures

Just know that it's not the end of the world for your boy. My Jasmine had her first FHO at 7 months old (diagnosed with HD at 4 months old) and her second at 2 1/2. She is almost 10 years old now and can still run circles around Jasper (who is 5) and keeps up with my high energy Danny (who is almost 4).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Poor milo, did the vet not give you a price? You said the breeder sucked, may i ask why your friend is getting a pup from them? That really does have to hurt your boy, i hope he gets the operation, best of wishes.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...I see your in Maryland do you know which specialist you are taking him to?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been there. My girl Teddi was diagnosed at 9 months. There is life (and a good one) with an HD dog. Yes you have to do things a bit different but Milo can live a good life and a moderately active one.

What did your vet tell you to do? Insurance won't cover hip surgeries or at least most won't. We have VPI and paid for it all ourselves. There are options and some do not call for surgery. I belong to an HD board if you want more information PM me and I can tell you about it. The people there are almost as nice as here. Got me through my Teddi's ordeal. 

We had a total hip replacement for her first birthday. I am surprised your vet said it can't be diagnosed until 2. Pups can be born with it. Teddi was. Some dogs do improve once they get past the puppy growth stage. Teddi was in too much pain to let her continue. A couple things to start with weight control. An HD dog must be kept on the thin side of normal.Joint supplements, glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, and fish oil can all help and not hurt. Even a pup. 

I am no expert but have lived through this. I am sorry for your diagnosis. 

Teddi will be 4 years old in Oct. She is living life to "her' fullest. She gets to run, play, and do what dogs do, in moderation. She is an extremely happy healthy dog. She was dx severe on her right hip, moderate on her left. A year after her hip surgery she was diagnosed with elbow dysplasia, and recently spondylosis. It can be done. She competed this weekend in a dock jumping competition. She is an "ok" jumper. I don't push her to jump far, but she has a BLAST and that is all that counts. She LOVES to swim.


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I hope the surgery makes him better! Unfortunately or fortunately Goldens have a high level of pain tolerance and probably the reason why he never "told" you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no, your poor pup and poor you! I have no advice to offer besides contacting the breeder and contacting your friend - she might lose her deposit, but better that than bringing home a puppy and further padding the breeder's pockets with money.

Hope things are okay for you and your boy - Max's Mom had some great words of wisdom and advice.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, pups can be born with it , in 1993, we had a red golden, at 6 months old she had to have hips operated on.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

No words of advice, I'm just so sorry to hear of your sweet boy's diagnosis.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy - - - - flbbt. I'm so glad you got your puppy xrayed now. Maybe talk with your vet about the cost of having the one hip replaced? And put it on care credit. You HAVE to do something about that worse hip. <- Did anything happen while she was younger? 

Listen to Max's Mom - she's done a terrific job with her Teddi (that beautiful and sweet golden I met on Friday) who has gone through a lot in her life with her joints.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this about your pup. It sounds like you are seeing a specialist. Please make sure you do. When my dog was diagnosed by my previous vet as having hip dysplasia, it turned out it was poor positioning. When they were redone it turned out my dog had excellent hips. In other words, make sure you get a second opinion before you commit to surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

Milo

I am so sorry to hear about Milo's hips. I know the only way we've afforded $10,000 worth of surgeries in one year is Care Credit or Wells Fargo-ask the specialist which card they have.

When the 6 months or 1 year is up to pay, you can then transfer the balance to a 0% credit card.

Please listen to the people here who have been through this hip replacement with their pups.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh poor little Milo I feel so bad for all of you. I could see an issue right off the bat and I am no hip expert by any means it was kinda like what's missing out of the picture. I would really tell your friend to re consider and not get a puppy from the same breeder. I also would contact your breeder and see if they are willing to contribute unless you signed something otherwise but this is really really serious and expensive. They really shouldn't be able to continue breeding if this is the outcome. My angel Rocky had mange after I brought him home no where near what you are dealing with but I was so mad I called him and gave him a peice of my mind he could have cared less. He was a backyard breeder but man once I got there I couldn't leave without him ( Rocky ). We spent alot of money over the years on him because of where he came from if I had done my research I would have had a healthier dog. I wouldn't have traded him for the world though he may have not met the "standards" to the breed but boy he was a really really good boy a very big part of our family and I miss him everyday. I would hate to see your friend and another puppy go through what poor Milo is going through. I will pray for Milo.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Milo. Check through your papers to see if your breeder gave any sort of health guarantee.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers coming for you, Milo and your family. Your poor head must be spinning thoughts like crazy! I pray for a healthy outcome with a bright future. So young for this to happen. Maggie is 9 months old and I always look at her hind legs with her gait and feel so darn ignorant on if she had a hip displagia, I wouldn't even know what to look for. I'm wondering if you saw Milo's gait change or something in order to make a vet appointment?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh god, I'm so sorry.  Those xrays look awful, poor guy. 

It's not the same situation, but Flora had to have surgery on her knee at 11 months. It was expensive (though not nearly as much as a hip replacement) and the recovery was difficult, but she pulled through and is in good condition. I'm sorry you and Milo have to go through this, but I know you'll have a good support net here. Let us know how Milo does.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh dear poor Milo. As others have said, I am no expert but could sense something amiss in those x-rays. 

Fortunately I have no experience with hip dysplasia, but wanted to offer my best wishes. People have given you wonderful advice...and those that have been through it can assure you, that other than cost, it is not the end of the world.

I sincerely hope your friend reconsiders her purchase. It is just so sad that any Golden would have to go through this at such a young age. 

Wishing you all the very best - Kim


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow had an FHO on the left hip, emergency, at 7 months of age and a THR on the right hip at 11 months of age. He will be 8 years old in December and still runs like the wind. For him, we made the right choice. He didn't have any sockets either. We had a great Ortho surgeon here in CT.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this news. Yes, they can be born with HD, my DD & SIL's GSD was diagnosed at around 1 year. He has a very odd gait and stands, walks, & runs very cow-hocked. He doesn't show any pain though. 

There is no way they can afford surgery so they haven't even looked into that. Not sure what they have planned.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the support, kind words, and advice, I will be needing it over the next few weeks.. I really have no idea what to expect going through this.

I am going to try and answer everyones questions in one post so sorry if it gets lengthy.

Sometime over the summer one of my moms friends mentioned to me that Milo walked "funny" and I told her she was crazy and that he was fine (I really never noticed it because it's how he has always been). A few weeks later we took him to the vet about his separation anxiety. I mentioned this to the vet and she checked him over quickly, she said his knees pop and somewhere down the line we would do xrays but he was still so young right now and his bones were still growing and stuff. As the weeks go on and we take him swimming we started noticing how stiff he was afterwards. He started walking with a "twist and a limp" that wasn't going away. So I decided to make a vet appointment to have him all checked out for peace of mind.. thinking he just pulled a muscle or something. The other vet at the office did xrays on him and said his knees aren't perfect and he might need knee surgery one day. Then she told me about the hip dysplasia. She did say Milo was born with it (he hasn't had any prior injuries), she just has never been around a dog this young with it this severe. She said it usually happens as they are a few years old. 

He has never showed any signs of being in pain. He had trouble getting up the steps, and it doesn't take much to make him tired, he has a very hard time getting up from a laying position. I just thought this was all due to his "bad knees". When he fetches a ball he flips every single time. It's like he has no breaks and can't stop. This has nothing to do with it, but I am shocked that he never whined when he did this.

He needs both hips replaced asap which is what we have decided to do. There was no thinking about it, we just knew we had no other decision. Her guess is that they will replace the right one, allow it to heal, replace the left one, then follow with a lot of physical therapy. She says the heal time is about 6 to 8 weeks with each hip. Luckily there is an indoor dog pool/rehab place in our town. She says swimming will be excellent for him after this. I just feel so sad for my boy.

Our vet gave us the information for 2 specialists. One is in Towson, Maryland called CVRC and the other one is in Wilmington, Delaware called Vet Specialty Center. I am not sure of their names, I have not contacted them yet (I will first thing tomorrow and then I need to decide which one to use)

I will be contacting the breeder tonight although I am sure there is nothing she will do for me. I don't want a new puppy obviously and I know she will offer no money up. I thought she seemed pretty decent but did not do that much research, we are first time dog owners on our own and already paid for him before I found this forum.. but honestly we fell inlove with Milo and that was that. My friend already has her deposit in and is inlove with her pup. There is no changing her mind even though she is fully aware of our situation, she is willing to take the risk. The WORST part is that her puppy has Milos exact parents, so I am afraid the same will happen to him. She will be taking him to the same vet Milo goes to so maybe they can keep a closer eye on her puppy from the beginning. The breeders website is www.dsgoldendelights.com she is from Conowingo, Maryland. I will never refer anyone to her ever again and I have nothing nice to say about her puppies now. I regret sending my friend to her with all my heart.

I really appreciate the advice about Care Credit, I will be looking into that for sure! Any guesses on the cost of having both hips replaced? I haven't talked to the specialist yet so I have no idea myself.

Sorry if I forgot anything, I will re read everyones comments and try to answer, thank, comment.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry  I don't have any experience in this area, but I'm sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Milo, poor baby. Please give him a big kiss and hug. I hope his surgeries go well, please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your poor baby....I have heard of the vets office in Towson but have no personal experence with them. But what really freaked me out was I have talked to the breeder at www.dsgoldendelights.com in Conowingo a few times before we found Chester...I don't remember why we didn't go there...I don't remember if she didn't have any litters the cost or I just didn't like her, I talked to so many breeder 3 1/2 - 4 years ago. But I guess it was a good thing and I will pass the word if anyone asks about breeders in Maryland. Not that my two are from great breeders themselves just luck we didn't use her I guess. It sounds like you and your husband are great dog people so your Milo got very lucky in that department. I wish you luck in the next couple of days making all our plans and sweet Milo will be in my thoughts and prayers that he heals quickly.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Milo. 
However, I can't help but be furious...especially knowing that the breeder has just bred the same two dogs. do you know any of the owners of milo's littermates?
If i were you, i would look into contacting the AKC. im not sure there is anything they can do in regards to this particular breeder and her dogs. 
Are the parents OFA certified? I wonder if the AKC can do anything to restrict breeding of certain dogs together? i know there are some very knowledgeable people on here that may know... 

My Golden was diagnosed with addisons disease at 4 months old. also very uncommon. my breeder offered to take him back and give me another puppy. I basically told her to f*** off. i know how you are feeling.
Milo is lucky to have you - look at it this way, if he wasnt with you, he could be with another family, who could not / or would not care to afford his surgery. He is a lucky boy to have you. I will be keeping up with this thread and hope to hear some more about this breeder.....


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi there,

So, so sorry to hear about this and see those awful x-rays. Poor baby Milo, I really hope that the surgeries go well for him and he will be pain free once they are done. :crossfing

I did some checking at the breeders website and there isn't much information about the 2 dogs she is breeding. I think I have figured out who her dogs are though. I'm fairly certain that this: Pedigree: Ranger Danger Delight is your pups sire. Sadly, he has no verifiable clearances on file with either OFA or CERF. He turned 2 years old in February.

The female is harder - I think that this: Pedigree: Princess Delight Me Girl may be your pups mother. If that is the case, this breeder is breeding half-brother, half-sister on their sires side. This isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as the breeder is completely aware of what issues are present in the line but in the wrong hands, it can have disastrous consequences.

Do you know what Milo's mother's registered name is or do you possibly have his mother's registration number? If so, I can look it up and see what kind of clearances she may have also.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Very hard diagnosis for all of you.  Thankful Milo found a family willing to go to extremes for his well being. Kudos to you for helping your baby even though it is going to be so expensive.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

janine said:


> Your poor baby....I have heard of the vets office in Towson but have no personal experence with them. But what really freaked me out was I have talked to the breeder at www.dsgoldendelights.com in Conowingo a few times before we found Chester...I don't remember why we didn't go there...I don't remember if she didn't have any litters the cost or I just didn't like her, I talked to so many breeder 3 1/2 - 4 years ago. But I guess it was a good thing and I will pass the word if anyone asks about breeders in Maryland. Not that my two are from great breeders themselves just luck we didn't use her I guess. It sounds like you and your husband are great dog people so your Milo got very lucky in that department. I wish you luck in the next couple of days making all our plans and sweet Milo will be in my thoughts and prayers that he heals quickly.


That's crazy! I really feel so dumb now that Milo has this problem, I should have done more research, I should have contacted more breeders, I should have visited other litters. But that sweet little face got me. Today our vet told us that this breeder actually came to them with some of their dogs to get checked for clearances and FAILED. This of course was after we got Milo. I didn't really know about clearances and stuff before hand. But in the end it doesn't matter because I love my dog no matter what. Many people have said that if Milo ended up somewhere else he probably wouldn't be recieving the care he needs for this, so it makes me feel good. Where did you get Chester from?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ragtym said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So, so sorry to hear about this and see those awful x-rays. Poor baby Milo, I really hope that the surgeries go well for him and he will be pain free once they are done. :crossfing
> 
> ...



I am sad to hear that the male has just turned two in february... they cannot certify hips, heart or anything on a dog under the age of two, i believe. 
Great work there, Ragtym... i am anxious to know if this is the female. 
Do you know if the AKC can do anything?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

ragtym said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So, so sorry to hear about this and see those awful x-rays. Poor baby Milo, I really hope that the surgeries go well for him and he will be pain free once they are done. :crossfing
> 
> ...


Milos mother is Sandy Molly Delight- I think. I can't find his papers right now.

Ranger Danger Delight is his father though.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My heart aches for you & MIlo....sooo not fair. Poor pup....
Have you listed Milo in K9data?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> My heart aches for you & MIlo....sooo not fair. Poor pup....
> Have you listed Milo in K9data?


No Milo isn't listed on there, he isn't even AKC registered yet. We have the papers just have no sent them in yet. I know we need to the time is ticking.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I am getting ready to contact the breeder shortly. Any suggestions on what to say? I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying for Milo and you. Your poor boy, I am so sorry but surgery will make him better. There is a cure.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would be tempted just to email her the xrays -tell her you thought she would want to know and wait for her response....see if she offers anything by way of sympathy or support.
I mean anyone can tell there is no socket on your pups right hip...the diagnosis does not require a vet degree.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but if Sandy Molly Delight is Milo's mother, she won't be 2 until December of this year. If Milo is 8 months old, then she was probably bred when she was 11 months old. 

She has no clearances listed in OFA or CERF...

You wouldn't happen to know who her parents are, would you?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would 'say' as little as possible.....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester and Murphy both came from a family in PA...yes they were backyard breeds both mom and dad had been hip checked, dad had been heart checked. I also didn't know about all the clearances and didn't know how important they were when we first started looking for puppies but we fell in love with Chester and it didn't matter any more...dumb I know. We did have Chester x-rayed for hips which I know means very little NOW...they were good but only done at a vets office. We love Chester so much and he hasn't had any health problems (we pray it stays that way) when we started looking for a 2nd golden we went back to the same family it was the first time they had breed their female since Chester's litter so we got our Murphy. I guess we can only hope they both stay healthy and learn from our past.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ragtym said:


> Okay, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but if Sandy Molly Delight is Milo's mother, she won't be 2 until December of this year. If Milo is 8 months old, then she was probably bred when she was 11 months old.
> 
> She has no clearances listed in OFA or CERF...
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know who her parents are, would you?


OH MY GOSH. 



Ragtym, how are you finding all of this? i have not been able to find any info on my GR's dam, anywhere. i have her akc reg. number and her name, but that is all.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

ragtym said:


> Okay, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but if Sandy Molly Delight is Milo's mother, she won't be 2 until December of this year. If Milo is 8 months old, then she was probably bred when she was 11 months old.
> 
> She has no clearances listed in OFA or CERF...
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know who her parents are, would you?


WHAT!? She is that young? I am devastated. I had NO idea. This just keeps getting worse. I found out that she actually has 22 puppies for sale right now. Different litters from different parent combinations.  I feel like her enabler by supporting her. UGGGH. Is there ANYTHING I can do? Report her to any where? I feel like she is her own puppy mill.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

MilosMommy said:


> WHAT!? She is that young? I am devastated. I had NO idea. This just keeps getting worse. I found out that she actually has 22 puppies for sale right now. Different litters from different parent combinations.  I feel like her enabler by supporting her. UGGGH. Is there ANYTHING I can do? Report her to any where? I feel like she is her own puppy mill.


I'd start with the AKC.
Like i said, im not sure they can do anything, but maybe call customer service during business hours and tell them what the deal is - who knows. 
I wish I had a suggestion...and cant believe she has 22 puppies for sale...

i only saw two 'parents' on her website...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry you are going through this. I couldn't even IMAGINE how you and your sweet pup feel right now. That xray makes my heart sink.

I wish I could offer more than just support. I'm so happy that Milo has a loving, caring owner.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry your baby got this terrible diagnosis.

You asked about cost. A few years ago (3-4?) I talked to the husband of a friend who is a veterinary surgeon (she's a regular vet, he's a vet surgeon). Anyway, he said a hip replacement (this was in California) would be about $4,500. He said that most of that cost is the cost of the hip joint, not surgeon's costs, and the cost of the joint is set by the manufacturer/company that sells the joints.

Hope this helps some. Poor Milo.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ps: dont feel like her enabler.. you couldnt have known, but now you do - so do what you can to help mr. milo, and do what you can to keep others away from her business.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

foreveramber said:


> I'd start with the AKC.
> Like i said, im not sure they can do anything, but maybe call customer service during business hours and tell them what the deal is - who knows.
> I wish I had a suggestion...and cant believe she has 22 puppies for sale...
> 
> i only saw two 'parents' on her website...


She hasn't listed them all yet on the website (probably because she knows she will look like a puppy mill). When my friend visited her puppy today she saw them all  we didn't know about this weeks ago or they def wouldn't have got a puppy from her too.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

I just searched for her at the AKC store. They have a section to check a dogs' title progression and points. You can use their name or reg number and it will pull up basic information about the dog - name, breed, reg number, date of birth, dna # (if they've been DNA's by AKC). Her birthdate is 12-27-2008


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> She hasn't listed them all yet on the website (probably because she knows she will look like a puppy mill). When my friend visited her puppy today she saw them all  we didn't know about this weeks ago or they def wouldn't have got a puppy from her too.


I am just catching up on this thread now, growing angrier as I read it, my heart just breaking for you - but also for your goodness. If I'd seen that sweet little face, I would have fallen in love, too. And he is so lucky that he has good, responsible owners who are going to get him the care he needs.

I also admire your friend for making sure at least another one of those poor pups will have a good home.

I hope you CAN report this breeder. It sounds just awful. She should be shut down tomorrow. 

Best wishes to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear all of this bad news... . I'm keeping you and Milo in my thoughts, hoping for the best.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am just now seeing this post. I am so sorry for poor little Milo and so sorry for you. I will be praying for you both. Hugs from the girls and me.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hoping you made it through last night and wishing you strength for today.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Milo. Sending you both hugs and strength.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Danielle,

I fell for the pretty face too. Don't kick yourself. Your breeder is at fault, they won't support your pup, we learn we move on. Once I told my breeder there were problems, I never heard from them again. I worry every day about Teddi's brothers and sisters. I hope she is the only pup with problems but because she has SO many.... I seriously doubt it. 

I replied to your PM. Don't hesitate to contact me about anything.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Danielle, 
If you signed a contract when you purchased Milo, read it and see what is in there., you may have a 1 yr health warranty and Milo is not 1 yet. I checked the Breeder's site and she guarantees a lifetime of love and companionship but I could not find a copy of the Breeder's purchase contract...though she mentions limited registrations, so she probably had you sign something. READ IT. You may have a claim and can at least get your purchase price back.

I learned less than glowing things about my Breeder after coming to the Forum. We all make mistakes. I keep my fingers crossed that Ike will remain healthy. So far he is. I was half expecting your Breeder to have been mine also.

Hugs to you and Milo as you go through his surgeries and recovery. Please keep us updated. I guarantee you that you'll find the Forum a place of great friendship and knowledge. You've come to the right place. 

I will place Milo on our Prayer List, if you'd like.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo's Mommy*

Milo's Mommy

Yes, do not beat yourself up-I would have fallen in love with Milo, too.
It is the breeder's fault.

Milo is lucky that he has you for a Mom and you will make sure he gets the operation he needs.

If your vet/specialist doesn't have Care Credit they might have Wells Fargo or another credit card for pet care.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just cannot wrap my mind around the fact that someone would actually breed an 11 month old puppy! That is absolutely disgusting to me.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Danielle, I would look at it this way. Yes, it is unfortunate that you have a puppy with health problems. However, if Milo had gone to another family, perhaps he wouldn't be getting the care he needs to live a long and happy life. He is LUCKY to have found such a loving family, one that will give him what he needs.

In terms of the xrays, I sent my sister (a vet) the picture via text and here is what she had to say: Yikes, terrible hips. One out of socket already, barely any joint on the other side. Needs a total hip replacement.

I asked what she would recommend and she said: Do worst hip first, sometimes you don't even need the other hip done.

I said that Milo apparently hadn't been showing much pain and she said: They are always painful with hip dysplasia that bad. It is expensive but his hip needs done badly or they will likely have to put him down at some point because he won't be able to get up. 

-----

I hope you don't mind that I showed her the picture, but I figured you wouldn't mind a second opinion. I am so thankful your sweet boy found his home with you and will have the opportunity to live a much less painful life than he would have had otherwise. Big hugs!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Blaireli said:


> Danielle, I would look at it this way. Yes, it is unfortunate that you have a puppy with health problems. However, if Milo had gone to another family, perhaps he wouldn't be getting the care he needs to live a long and happy life. He is LUCKY to have found such a loving family, one that will give him what he needs.
> 
> In terms of the xrays, I sent my sister (a vet) the picture via text and here is what she had to say: Yikes, terrible hips. One out of socket already, barely any joint on the other side. Needs a total hip replacement.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words! We will be doing a total hip replacement hopefully later this week. I am contacting 2 specialist today and then deciding who is the best person to do the surgery. Our vet guesses that they will do his right hip first and once he is recovered do his left hip, followed by a lot of physical therapy. I know he is in pain, that is why I am so shocked by all of this. He never showed any signs of it. He is such a happy little lovebug all of the time. Thank you for the 2nd opinion, it makes me feel better about all of this.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Do not get down on yourself about not noticing pain. They are SO GOOD at masking pain!!! Just be thankful that you took him to the vet and had the xrays done. He will be better in no time!  Big hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Milo's hips.

Over the past couple of years the Golden Rescue I am with-CFGRR has taken in several golden pups/young adults that had been purchased from a breeder in the Wilmington area. All of them had severe hip dysplasia. The owners surrendered them to us because they could not afford to provide the necessary surgery and treatment. CFGRR had the surgery done they each needed, got them healthy and placed into new homes. Each one is doing beautifully-they are happy, healthy, and thriving in their homes. 

Unfortunately it happens far too often that some breeders are irresponsible. I am sorry you and Milo are having to go through this.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I found out after the fact that my breeder wasn't honest with me too. I know that Gunner's poor mom is about 10 years old and has had at least 10 litters. It makes me sick. I also found this forum after I had purchased Gunner. I have learned so much here.

I had Gunner's hips xrayed when I had him neutered because I was afraid of the breeder being dishonest. Thank goodness my vet said they were beautiful. I'm also taking him to have his eyes checked this week. Petplan is my insurance company and I'm thankful for having it. I hope that you can get that Care Health card if you don't have insurance.

I will keep you and Milo in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck with finding the surgeon.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Milo 

If it were me, I'd say **** the deposit and move on elsewhere if I were your friend.



MilosMommy said:


> She hasn't listed them all yet on the website (probably because she knows she will look like a puppy mill). When my friend visited her puppy today she saw them all  we didn't know about this weeks ago or they def wouldn't have got a puppy from her too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hobbes was diagnosed with OCD in both shoulders and questionable hips around 9 months old. My reg Vet thought his front limp was a compensation for his hips. I went to NC State, and he needed both shoulders done. They said his hips were not that bad. The surgery was definitely worth it, his quality of life improved immensely. The surgery was done in March of this year, then they said hips were between $3,000 and $4,000 each. Bless you for taking care of him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goldens are so incredibly stoic, that it amazes me over and over. I am so saddened by this xray for you and your pup. Thank you for watching over him and obviously giving him the best care.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MilosMommy said:


> WHAT!? She is that young? I am devastated. I had NO idea. This just keeps getting worse. I found out that she actually has 22 puppies for sale right now. Different litters from different parent combinations.  I feel like her enabler by supporting her. UGGGH. Is there ANYTHING I can do? Report her to any where? I feel like she is her own puppy mill.


I just want to add one more thing: she is the bad guy here and you are the victim( and Milo too). There is no question she should return 100 percent of your fee plus pay medical bills. One of our goldens had severe elbow dysplasia bilaterally, and the breeder did return her entire purchase price with a note of sincere apology. I hope you fight this battle long and hard!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I am so sorry - The breeder should give your money back - my breeder did once he had surgery it was in the contract I signed. Levi was 8 months old.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Just an update.. Milos consultation appointment with the specialist is on Monday at 10 am. I wish it could be sooner but this is the best they could do. I chose to go with the doctor in Towson, Maryland because I have talked to several people who had their dogs hip surgeries there.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about sweet Milo's hip problems.  I just wanted to echo what others have said, and that is that this is NOT your fault and it is not Milo's fault. You didn't know about what kind of breeder she was... I hope there was some kind of health guarantee in place. 

Again... I'm so sorry. It's obvious that you love and care for Milo's well-being and he's lucky to have you as his owner. 

Candace


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Milo's hips.
> 
> Over the past couple of years the Golden Rescue I am with-CFGRR has taken in several golden pups/young adults that had been purchased from a breeder in the Wilmington area. All of them had severe hip dysplasia. The owners surrendered them to us because they could not afford to provide the necessary surgery and treatment. CFGRR had the surgery done they each needed, got them healthy and placed into new homes. Each one is doing beautifully-they are happy, healthy, and thriving in their homes.
> 
> Unfortunately it happens far too often that some breeders are irresponsible. I am sorry you and Milo are having to go through this.


It is very admirable that the rescue group could do this, but why can't they help the original families with the expense instead of putting the dogs in new homes? I applaud anyone who would spend the big bucks it takes to get hip replacement for their dogs but there are many people who can't afford medical care for their human families let alone very high vet bills especially if their financial situation has taken a down turn like so many in this poor economy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm glad you have an upcoming appointment. Try not to despair in the meantime. Kiss Milo on the nose for me.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad you have a appointment set up...keep us updated. kisses to Milo xxxx


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ian'sgran said:


> It is very admirable that the rescue group could do this, but why can't they help the original families with the expense instead of putting the dogs in new homes? I applaud anyone who would spend the big bucks it takes to get hip replacement for their dogs but there are many people who can't afford medical care for their human families let alone very high vet bills especially if their financial situation has taken a down turn like so many in this poor economy.


I think the problem with that arrangement would be that people would begin to take advantage of the rescue.

"Hey, I hear this rescue is paying for hip replacement surgery for people's dogs. Let's get them to pay for my dog's surgery."

It sucks, because I would have loved for someone to pay for Flora's knee surgery, but... I can see too many people taking advantage of that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When you decide to spend the money as we did, somehow you get by. I was lucky. I had enough to cover the first surgery, FHO, in my savings. It's a long story, but all but 1500.00 fell from the sky for the second surgery. In total, it cost us over 6k and that was in 2002. I would do it again in a heart beat. 

I know you may feel guilty, but Shadow's hip came right out of the socket while chasing a ball at the dog park. I knew immediately what was wrong. He was 7 months old. I often wonder what would have happened if I knew about the HD sooner, but I can't change what happen. 

Hugs to you and your family...


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

When you decide to spend the money as we did, somehow you get by - Kimm your right - It always works out and you find the money one way or the other - Hey I've been eating hot dogs and mac n cheese and tomatoe sandwiches for months between kid in college and Levi surgery - I will pray for you and Milo!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to add my 2 cents in regards to the cost of hip replacement surgery. Money doesn't always just fall from the sky. It has taken my husband and I 2 years to just begin to start getting back on our feet. He was a General Contractor and I was a loan officer. We will still be loosing our house. Our girl Di, has a very bad hip. I think that to assume that it is something that you can just move forward with the surgery and the funds just fall into your lap and you can make it up by eating mac and cheese is a little naive. Every General Contractor that we know lost their homes 2 years ago and in my office, before the broker had to close, everyone was getting their cars repossessed and loosing their homes. Our Di is extremely dependant on her brother Max and I couldn't imagine her at 11 years old having to be put into another home. Our goldens are our kids. It is interesting that when people get assistance with food and unemployment and do not have medical insurance and their child becomes sick, they aren't made to feel like they are loosers and should give up their children because they are having temporary misfortune. We did not qualify for unemployment because we weren't W-2 employees and have not gotten food stamps. We are pulling ourselves out with no one's help. 

Sorry, but it just seems like some of the folks here can be very naive and very heartless.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Sorry, but it just seems like some of the folks here can be very naive and very heartless.


Er... when a hip is dislocated as the right hip of the OP's dog appears to be, it would be heartless to not get that young dog into surgery.

And it is naive to buy a golden retriever without some expectation that there will be elbow or hip issues to take care of. Most cases though are not as horrific as those hip xrays appear to be. I don't mean to be mean by saying that, I'm just trying to say that most people go into ownership with eyes wide open as to the vet bills that might happen. And you figure out how to deal with what you can deal with, depending on what is absolutely necessary.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

When we adopted Di when she was 10 weeks old in 2000, we had about $300,000 in the bank. There is no way to know what life will throw at you and that is why many folks (us included) have been caught with their pants down in this depression. Di is not Milo, but I'm just saying that some of us need to be a little more compassionate when we start talking about suggesting that people give up their kids for adoption.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> I think that to assume that it is something that you can just move forward with the surgery and the funds just fall into your lap and you can make it up by eating mac and cheese is a little naive.


And I think being crappy to other people because you are miserable and having a hard time is a crappy, awful thing to do. How dare you insult someone who is going through such a hard time right now? I'm sorry your life is in the toilet now but please don't come here and bring other people down who are feeling down enough already. And I think that some people - namely you - should be a little bit more compassionate to the members here who are going through a very hard, emotionally draining time right now.

PS. If your dogs hip is so bad at 11 years old, I do have to wonder why when you had all that money in the bank - why didn't you fix it then?

and PSS yeah, I get that I'm being harsh but I've been lucky enough to meet Bev and her husband and Montana and Levi. I have seen how much they love their dogs and it really burns me up that someone is going to come on here and call her and Kimm NIAVE when I know what a hard time Bev has been having. UGH. Not feeling sensitive and kind right now!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I do understand that this surgery is going to be EXPENSIVE. Trust me. Not only have I cried tears for my poor baby boy, but I've cried over how much this is going to be on us emotionally and financially. We are young, 22 years old, right out of college. My boyfriend is a member of the sheriffs department. We are by no means rich. We haven't even been living on our own for a year yet. But my puppy.. is just that.. still a puppy. How do I not get this surgery done? How do I let him walk around with this limp? How do I let him be in constant pain for the rest of his (what WOULD be a SHORT life)? I won't. I do not know how we are going to pay for this.. I don't even know what the cost will be, I do know that there are options that have been suggested to us and one way or another we will make it work. But we took responsibility for him when we adopted him. And to me that means finding a way to get his hips fixed so that he can live the life he deserves. Even if I do have to go "without" for a while. Mac and cheese is fine with me. I love my dog that much and more.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you Danielle. You sound like a responsible dog mom.
As people have mentioned there are ways to get low interest loans/credit to pay for the surgery.

You never know what life will throw at you and you cope.
When we were young, poor and had three kids are youngest was born premature and spent the only days of her life in NICU. The cost was unbelievable. I don't even remember the cost now . We had insurance but it was 80/20 so 20% of hundreds of thousands is still alot of money. We spent years paying off that bill and our daughter died anyway. Life is tough sometimes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are several organizations that offer assistance for Vet care-here is a link I found that lists several different organizations. I found this by doing a GOOGLE search.

Financial Help for Veterinary Care - Dogs


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

You might also want to set up a Chip In Account. I have a feeling there are people on here who would love to give a dollar (or ten).


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There are several organizations that offer assistance for Vet care-here is a link I found that lists several different organizations. I found this by doing a GOOGLE search.
> 
> Financial Help for Veterinary Care - Dogs


Thanks, Carolina Mom and Booklady, these are helpful. I am sorry that Carolina Mom's post and my response started something not helpful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I for one wasn't trying to be heartless and the money that fell from the sky for me was the 3 years I went without a raise and no contract. If you knew how it was for our family growing up, you would know I understand what it is to not have everything that you want or even need. This just brought back a memory of how my Mom used to buy all of her cars on her Credit Card... However, I was lucky and had a loving mother, 4 great sisters, and a roof over my head. Never have I had 300,000 in the bank. I'm not sure what that much money looks like...:uhoh:

I wish no one had to struggle and make difficult choices. Wouldn't life be grand. I wish Milo the best and I hope someday you can offer your dog the surgery it needs, if the dog even needs surgery. Not all dogs do.

You can find a complete list of places to apply for help on the forum. Not all are for individuals though.

PS...Don't worry...I'm not naive. My Mom and I picked up newspapers out of people's trash after my dad died to make a living. I was 6 years old. I get it...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I should probaby shut up and not say anything about anything bad but that's really hard for me to do. I know it's not my job to stand up when other people are wronged but I can't help myself - especially if it's someone I know really doesn't deserve it.

Thing is, if someone was mean to PrincessDi for no reason, you know I'd be there pounding my chest. Ah, well, what can you do.

But hey, MilosMom, where there is a will, there is a way. Like I said before, I think you and your boyfriend are great for doing what is best for your pup and putting your needs second. I just had to let go of a lost dog to an owner who obviously is nothing like you. I think that people like you are blessed because we can really appreciate the true bond of the man/dog relationship while other people who rarely think of their dogs at all are really missing out. Apparently, having that love and joy in your lives is an expensive thing.

Good luck on Monday. Did they give Milo some pain meds to get him through until the specialist can see him?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's amazing what these dogs put up with. Shadow had to come home with his hip swinging in the wind. It came out of the socket on a Friday and he couldn't have the surgery until the next Monday. Nothing the regular Vet did could hold it in the socket. First thing he did when he got in the house was run down the stairs on 3 legs. He wasn't supposed to, but I wasn't being careful enough I guess and I freaked! He seemed to care less. Me on the other hand...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ragtym said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So, so sorry to hear about this and see those awful x-rays. Poor baby Milo, I really hope that the surgeries go well for him and he will be pain free once they are done. :crossfing
> 
> ...


You have to wonder what happened, how the dogs ended up in these hands. A few generations ago, Ann Johnson bred an AM CH Gold Rush dog to a nice girl, but then the pups were sold to someone who bred backyard and then those pups were again bred unwisely and presto- a sad situation.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Would it be okay to add Milo to K9Data.com?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Would it be okay to add Milo to K9Data.com?


I'm not sure how to do that? He isn't AKC registered yet because we haven't sent in his papers. Does that matter?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

momtoMax said:


> Good luck on Monday. Did they give Milo some pain meds to get him through until the specialist can see him?


He is on half a Deramaxx tablet every 24 hours. He seems to be doing okay. Although everytime he wakes up at night inand starts panting I think he is in pain. But maybe he is just hot. I can't wait to just get the surgery over with. Waiting is killing me.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Good to know he's on meds. I hope you both have a good day today!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo's mommy*

Milo's Mommy

When is the surgery? Are the doing worst hip first and after Milo recovers doing the second?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for Milo's hip issues. Can anybody say "Gold-Rush"? There are a ton of Gold-Rush dogs on Milo's sire's pedigree. Not trying to resurrect that thread again just making an observation. Sounds like at least this forum knows to steer clear of D's goldens. Wishing you and Milo the best


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Milo's Mommy
> 
> When is the surgery? Are the doing worst hip first and after Milo recovers doing the second?


Milos consultation appointment is on Monday. After that I will know more about the surgery, hopefully it is asap. And probably, our vet thinks the doctor will probably want to do his worst hip (the right one) first and then do the second once he is recovered in a few months.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Danielle, if your hip consult on Milo is anything like mine was with Teddi, be prepared to leave him. We had the consult and Teddi had her surgery the next day. We left her for prep. Check with your vet or the clinic you are going to so you can be prepared. I did ask so I was ready. 

Another thing and your ortho will give you more information on this. Teddi was severe on her right side, moderate on her right. We did the THR. Our surgeon said he has never had to do a bilateral THR. He did the worst side, and Teddi compensates and gets around great. 

I will be sure to look for updates on Monday. Keep us posted.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Thinking about you and Milo today. Monday seems so far!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kimm said:


> I for one wasn't trying to be heartless and the money that fell from the sky for me was the 3 years I went without a raise and no contract. If you knew how it was for our family growing up, you would know I understand what it is to not have everything that you want or even need. This just brought back a memory of how my Mom used to buy all of her cars on her Credit Card... However, I was lucky and had a loving mother, 4 great sisters, and a roof over my head. Never have I had 300,000 in the bank. I'm not sure what that much money looks like...:uhoh:
> 
> I wish no one had to struggle and make difficult choices. Wouldn't life be grand. I wish Milo the best and I hope someday you can offer your dog the surgery it needs, if the dog even needs surgery. Not all dogs do.
> 
> ...


 
I am fairly new to the forum, but you can't say anything about Kim without getting my back up. 
Kim is a good, caring, compassionate human being that has helped many of us on the forum and FB. She has always been there for me, so get your facts straight, before opening your M.........!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Milo in my thoughts and prayers, you are a good dog owner.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thinking of poor brave Milo. Danielle, Milo is very lucky to have you for an owner.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I just read through this entire thread and I am almost in tears.
My heart goes out to you and Milo. Thank you for doing the right thing, it is very brave to get him the surgery, even if it is troubling financially.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE complain to AKC, the breeder and even a humane society!!! DON'T LET YOUR FRIEND GET HER PUPPY!!!!!
If I were you, I'd do everything in my power to get the breeder to either breed responsibly or to stop altogether!! 
My thoughts and prayers go out for Milo's successful surgery and speedy recovery


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers coming Milo's way...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Abby said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE complain to AKC, the breeder and even a humane society!!!


Won't do any good. AKC doesn't care. As long as the parents are registered the pups can be, they do not care about "health". This has been a thorn in my side. 

I did try to talk to my breeder and they cut me off. Never heard from them again. I am sure they are still breeding. The parents of my Teddi..

There are no laws about being a bad breeder. It unfortunately isn't really against the law. It is buyer beware, and the non informed buyers pay the price. So the Humane Society can't get involved either. 

I have always said "if" I ever win the lotto big, I want to produce a couple dvds. One about how to properly shop/adopt a pet. Teach the average person questions they need to know. Another about spaying and neutering to those who never intend to breed but think it is cruel to alter a pet.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Abby said:


> I just read through this entire thread and I am almost in tears.
> My heart goes out to you and Milo. Thank you for doing the right thing, it is very brave to get him the surgery, even if it is troubling financially.
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE complain to AKC, the breeder and even a humane society!!! DON'T LET YOUR FRIEND GET HER PUPPY!!!!!
> If I were you, I'd do everything in my power to get the breeder to either breed responsibly or to stop altogether!!
> My thoughts and prayers go out for Milo's successful surgery and speedy recovery


Thank you for your kind words 
My friend already has her mind set that she is bringing home her puppy and is prepared for any health problems that may occur. She herself had a hip replacement at the age of 19 due to getting hit by a drunk driver one night and just feels like she has to take her puppy no matter what. She has already paid her deposit, picked out her puppy, and bonded with him. She can't turn her back on him now. She worries that he would end up in a bad home or who knows what the "breeder" would do to him if he did not sell. She has asked me to keep my mouth shut for 2 more weeks until he is safely at home with them. She is worred that if I complain she won't be able to save her puppy. I promised her I would and told her once she is out of that drive way with her puppy in the car.. I will start complaining.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can understand your friend, i hope her pup is fine, and i hope milo is fine in the end, this is what bad breeders hope for, we fall inlove with those sweet little guy's, and they get the money, that is what they care about, that is why so many on here keep telling people, to check them out.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

MilosMommy said:


> Thank you for your kind words
> My friend already has her mind set that she is bringing home her puppy and is prepared for any health problems that may occur. She herself had a hip replacement at the age of 19 due to getting hit by a drunk driver one night and just feels like she has to take her puppy no matter what. She has already paid her deposit, picked out her puppy, and bonded with him. She can't turn her back on him now. She worries that he would end up in a bad home or who knows what the "breeder" would do to him if he did not sell. She has asked me to keep my mouth shut for 2 more weeks until he is safely at home with them. She is worred that if I complain she won't be able to save her puppy. I promised her I would and told her once she is out of that drive way with her puppy in the car.. I will start complaining.


She is a strong person. I am moved by her want to help a pup who may have issues. The good thing she is going in with her eyes wide open. Most of us learn in hind sight. I hope her pup doesn't have the issues. They don't all. Doesn't sound promising though. 

That will be one seriously loved pup. Of course we love our dogs no matter what, and I know Teddi was destined to be mine regardless. Its just she wants that pup so much regardless... that is love! 

I wish you and your friend the best with both your dogs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> It is very admirable that the rescue group could do this, but why can't they help the original families with the expense instead of putting the dogs in new homes? I applaud anyone who would spend the big bucks it takes to get hip replacement for their dogs but there are many people who can't afford medical care for their human families let alone very high vet bills especially if their financial situation has taken a down turn like so many in this poor economy.


Rescues work on donations. We can't afford to fix other people's dogs for them, unfortunately. As it is, we sometimes have to have emergency fundraisers to pay for the dogs that are already in out program when they have a catastrophic medical condition. As much as it makes us feel horrible to have them sign the dogs over to us, we have to behave as a rescue or else we won't have the money to continue rescuing dogs.

MilosMommy has really helped other new puppy owners through her tragedy. Maybe more of them will now pay the $30 per month for insurance so that if something like this comes up, they will have a safety net. 

I feel for you MilosMommy. I was fortunate enough to have a credit card that I could put Jasmine's first and second surgeries on, which totaled over $2000 (this was just one hip, but she developed bone spurs). I was able to pay cash for the second surgery because it was only $1100 and I was making good money at the time. Now I have a Care Credit card just for the animals.


----------



## MiniCoop's Momma (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor Milo baby! I feel for you and him. You're a great owner, so he is one of the lucky ones. 

After reading this, I looked up the birthday of my Cooper's mom, and she was born August 27, 2009. Cooper was born June 27, 2010 . She was 10 months when he was born! NOW I'M MAD!

ughh bad breeders :doh:


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

My heart aches for you and Milo, you're doing the right thing to try to help him.

I strongly advise your friend NOT TO GET THE PUPPY. No excuses. She can't save the whole world, she has all the chances to suffer immensely. If people stopped getting dogs from such people, they would stop breeding them! She may save a life, and condemn many others to awful fate. 

what she is doing is putting money in the wrong pockets. Those people seem not to care about their dogs, what they breed, etc. Have you talked to them? You should.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I understand the people wanting you to urge your friend not to get the puppy...but I can understand where your friend is coming from. She has already met the puppy and has fallen in love. PLUS she is prepared to help the puppy, should there be a health issue. Kudos to your friends. It is difficult going into a situation knowing that you may have considerable health issues. However...I wouldn't be able to look at that puppy and know that I gave up on it and sent it to a home where those health issues may not be properly cared for. I hate that the breeder is getting the money, but I agree with your friend. Don't say anything until she gets her puppy, then blow the doors wide open! Contact your local television stations. Perhaps there is a program that can assist you in paying for the surgeries since it was a botched business deal (I hate to refer to Milo as a business deal, but I believe you'll understand what I mean). Just another option to consider.

I'm glad they are getting him in Monday! I'm anxious to hear what they are going to say. Remember what my sister said - sometimes when you get the worse hip done, they compensate so well that the second hip may not have to be done. Don't get overwhelmed. Big hugs and keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I would read the post from 4-14-09 Tailor'sFolks about the Deramaxx Warning for dogs. A lady I was talking to had her gr on Deramaxx after 2 weeks he became very ill - vomiting for 5 days straight and not eating!!! Please look into this drug or get more info on the warnings before proceeding forward with the drug. Do not want to alarm you but would hate for Milo to go through anything more then he has to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep the breeder well informed of what is going on step by step. Sometimes they do take responsibility and send you at least half of the money you paid for the pups. Shadow's breeder had no intention of giving us a refund, but did send me half of the money. I kept her very informed, even sent her photos. I told her to keep the other half because I could have built the 8th wonder of the world before we would have received it. Half was appreciated. Any amount was.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you saying that your friend is going to pay for a puppy that may have health issues? The more people that buy these pups the more that will be bred. Its madness! please ask your friend to rethink. Would she take a full grown Golden from a rescue with health issues? I somehow doubt it.


Good luck with Milo. Please give him a hug from all of us xx


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MiniCoop's Momma said:


> Poor Milo baby! I feel for you and him. You're a great owner, so he is one of the lucky ones.
> 
> After reading this, I looked up the birthday of my Cooper's mom, and she was born August 27, 2009. Cooper was born June 27, 2010 . She was 10 months when he was born! NOW I'M MAD!
> 
> ughh bad breeders :doh:


O>>>M>>>G>>> that means she was just a baby of 8 months when bred!!! Since you're in Dallas, care to PM me who this "breeder" is ?


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Small claims court works really well and is very affordable. From my experience (I took on Fed Ex), if you have a remotely good case you will prevail and that money could really help towards surgery. You can usually fill out the paperwork online and less than $20 to file. It's worth a shot and no lawyers are allowed.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Lestorm said:


> Are you saying that your friend is going to pay for a puppy that may have health issues? The more people that buy these pups the more that will be bred. Its madness! please ask your friend to rethink. Would she take a full grown Golden from a rescue with health issues? I somehow doubt it.
> 
> 
> Good luck with Milo. Please give him a hug from all of us xx


She has already paid her deposit.. way before we knew any of this. And if she doesn't still take him someone will and he might not get the care he deserves. She is willing to do what she has to do. If she didn't take him and the breeder never sold him, who knows what would happen. She is already attatched and there is no changing her mind. She looks at it like this.. her parents didn't give up on her when she needed a hip replacement. In her heart this puppy is already hers. She's not giving up on him now either. I know she seems crazy, but she is crazy in love with this golden.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

MilosMommy said:


> Thank you for your kind words
> My friend already has her mind set that she is bringing home her puppy and is prepared for any health problems that may occur. She herself had a hip replacement at the age of 19 due to getting hit by a drunk driver one night and just feels like she has to take her puppy no matter what. She has already paid her deposit, picked out her puppy, and bonded with him. She can't turn her back on him now. She worries that he would end up in a bad home or who knows what the "breeder" would do to him if he did not sell. She has asked me to keep my mouth shut for 2 more weeks until he is safely at home with them. She is worred that if I complain she won't be able to save her puppy. I promised her I would and told her once she is out of that drive way with her puppy in the car.. I will start complaining.


I understand, that sweet puppy face just can't be turned down! But jist remember about the people who want to "save" that cute puppy in the pet store, but are really just contributing to puppy mills...
Oh and after your friend picks up her puppy, complain like crazy!!!! Complain like a spoiled 6 year old who just HASTA HASTA HASTA have that new barbie!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Giving a puppy/dog a great home, lifelong love and a chance to enjoy the world is the greatest gift I can imagine. Our first dog had cancer and we spend close to $20K over 2 years of treatment. I wouldn't change a thing and I would do it again in a heartbeat. Thankfully, we had the resources (loans!) and I know not everyone can afford that. But, when we got Paul as a puppy I promised to take care of him no matter what. Trust me, I'm not on a soapbox - just chiming in with my own personal story and viewpoint.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

With this breeder you have 3 days to visit the vet and have the puppy checked out and if there is a problem you can get your money back (although I'm sure she would still keep the puppy) any way, since our vet said Milo was born like this.. if she got xrays done on that first visit (since we use the same vet and they are well aware of Milos situation) would our vet see if the puppy has hip dysplasia already? Or is it too soon? Just curious.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MilosMommy said:


> With this breeder you have 3 days to visit the vet and have the puppy checked out and if there is a problem you can get your money back (although I'm sure she would still keep the puppy) any way, since our vet said Milo was born like this.. if she got xrays done on that first visit (since we use the same vet and they are well aware of Milos situation) would our vet see if the puppy has hip dysplasia already? Or is it too soon? Just curious.


It would be very unusual for the vet to xray a 7 week old pup. Does your state have puppy lemon laws? What is the state in which Milo was sold to you? I'll research and find out your rights. The law trumps the contract.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok...Maryland does not have Puppy Lemon Laws, but it does have a law that a puppy MUST be 8 weeks of age before it can be sold. How old was Milo when you brought him home? If he was younger than 8 weeks, you may have recourse with your Breeder.

Here are the States that have Puppy Lemon Laws

Arizona 
Arkansas 
California 
South Carolina 
Conneticut 
Delaware 
Florida 
Maine 
Massachusetts 
Minnesota 
Nevada 
New Jersey
Pennsylvania 
Vermont 
Virginia


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

We got Milo in Maryland. He was 1 or 2 days away from being 8 weeks old, we picked him up early because it was going to snow a lot that night. I actually think I remember her putting on the contract that we picked him up on his 8 week old day.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

a little Milo update: Milo has been on his pain medication for 3 days now and boy can I see a difference in him. He has so much more energy and wants to play so much (but we can't play very much!!). Every noise he hears at night makes him go into full blown pitbull mode while growling/barking and searching the house over and over to make sure every thing is okay. I'm a little sad he isn't sleeping the entire night (usually he would fall asleep as soon as the sun set and sleep til 11ish the next morning, I just thought he loved to sleep!) and is waking up around 9 am because I am missing out on sleep when he is barking, but I sure am happy to see that he is feeling okay. I never knew he was in pain but I guess he was with the difference in his behavior I can see now. Too bad he only has a few more days like this til his surgery


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

Bumping up for Milo.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow - I don't know how I missed this thread earlier, but I just read it all with tears in my eyes. You (AND your friend) are amazing people and I commend you for doing what is best for your sweet boy. I do like the idea of setting up a chipin account, so people can help you out with the large cost of surgery...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> Too bad he only has a few more days like this til his surgery


I would bet within a few days after surgery you will see a new painfree Milo that doesn't even need much of the meds and at one point no meds to be a happy pain free Milo. He is going to heal like a kid and want to do more than you are going to let him for weeks but I bet he feels so much better after surgery. Your Milo is one lucky boy having you for his family. :smooch: kisses for Milo!!!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> If she didn't take him and the breeder never sold him, who knows what would happen.


Oh yes - heaven forbid the breeder stopped breeding because she didn't have any buyers - sorry but when people *knowlingly* buy these pups without any thought to the fact that they are perpetuating the cycle and making the parents continue to produce I don't see how they are different that the breeder themselves... JMO (and I know it won't be liked by most)

But I do wish the best to you and Milo on his surgeries and recovery! Metacam/Rimadyl can be VERY hard on kidneys and liver if used long term so you may want to check out milk thistle if you have to continue giving him pain meds...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

MilosMommy said:


> We got Milo in Maryland. He was 1 or 2 days away from being 8 weeks old, we picked him up early because it was going to snow a lot that night. I actually think I remember her putting on the contract that we picked him up on his 8 week old day.


OK...You are sounding more and more like you could have her in a legal bind. In Maryland it's 8 weeks of age by law, period. She lied on a legal document when she falsified his age or the date of sale. 

Was there nothing in writing regarding a health warranty other than the 3 day window? Have you read through your Breeder's contract fully. 

Sorry to keep harping on the contract...even my less than stellar Breeder has a health warranty of one year for certain defects, HD being one.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope milo does really well with the surgery, that is for sure, but i do agree with some who have said, for a person to buy a pup from a breeder that they know, is not a good one, is like those who buy from pet stores, like i said before, these type of breeders only care about the money they put in their pocket, not the dogs, when one buys from them , it causes them to keep breeding, i understand once one sees thepuppies, you start to fall in love, but if you see puppies from a good breeder, you also fall in love, it is tough, to walk away i am sure.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

damita said:


> Oh yes - heaven forbid the breeder stopped breeding because she didn't have any buyers - sorry but when people *knowlingly* buy these pups without any thought to the fact that they are perpetuating the cycle and making the parents continue to produce I don't see how they are different that the breeder themselves... JMO (and I know it won't be liked by most)


Luckily for my friends puppy your opinion does not matter and he will still be placed in a good home and get the health care he deserves IF he has health problems. She's already attacted/loves him. You expect her to just walk away now and leave him because he MIGHT have health problems? No way. Not happening.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am not reading each reply... I probably should but based on a couple I recently read. It is better that this puppy is being purchased knowing there could be problems, than being purchased to an unsuspecting average pet home. 

The buyer (Danielle's friend) is well aware of the necessary cost care etc her pup may require. I hope it does not. However if the average joe off the street bought this pup and found out the problem they probably would put it to sleep rather then pay the expense. 

If Danielle's friend didn't buy the pup someone else would. It is WAY to hard to stop the BYB. Too many people willing to pay. I wanted to scream I ran into a person with a golden pup and momma this past weekend. I was petting the puppy, she told me she bred to a dog on the east side of the state because she liked the dog. Nothing about clearances, pedigree etc. Its the BREEDERS (BYB) that need to learn and they choose not too. 

This is a soap box of mine. Yes it can be improved IF enough people cared. There are plenty of caring responsible breeders, but there is no repurcussions to the people not doing it right. If AKC could be more caring that would be a start. I would like to see something simple (to start) like "grading" the papers. Example Gold papers dogs have done all clearances required by their breed organization, Silver some clearances, bronze no clearances. Then the average joe could at least ask questions why and make a decision based on that. People see it is AKC registered and think that means it is a nice well bred dog. That is where all the wrong starts.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> The buyer (Danielle's friend) is well aware of the necessary cost care etc her pup may require. I hope it does not. However if the average joe off the street bought this pup and found out the problem they probably would put it to sleep rather then pay the expense.


That is exactly my point. It's better he go to her than to be put to sleep. I know this isn't the BEST example and I'm sure people will think I am crazy, but I look at it like this.. when you find out you're pregnant you fall in love with that baby right away and start planning for your future life with this child. A few months later if you find out it has a genetic defect (that can be corrected) do you get an abortion? No. You love your baby so you pay the health care expenses and hope for the best.

I am well aware the love for a baby is different than the love for an animal. My point is that she will NOT turn her back on this puppy just to prove a point that the breeder sucks. (She fell in love with this puppy way before we realized how bad she was) She will hope for the best but if he turns out to be just like Milo, he will be well taken care of.

Obviously we will not refer anyone else to this breeder. We will contact her. We will complain. We will do everything we can to stop her or get the word out about her.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Danielle I wanted to add one thing to Milo. When Teddi had her surgery, within one week she was looking at us like "why can't I come out and play? I don't hurt anymore." I am sure she was sore from the surgery, but I honestly think the pain was gone.


----------



## limekilncanyon (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about Milo's medical history and wish you guys the best of luck.

I think there's a lesson to be learned so that others can benefit from this sad situation and I don't mean to be preaching.

But absolutely, get pet insurance from day one after your first vet vist. Many pet insurance companies do cover for congenital defects if you purchase it early (Pet Plan does). 

We opt'd for the Gold coverage since she was purchased this April (4 mo.), meaning she gets up to annual $20,000 worth of medical expenses, our cost is $364 a year with a $200 deductible and 100% reimbursement (cat's insured also for the multi-pet discount). As with most families, monies tight, but Pet Plan offers a few payment plans.

I know of people who have pet ins., get a loan thru Care Credit and then get reimbursed later from Pet Plan. Since with most pet ins., you have to pay up-front first, then file your claim to get your money back. 

Do your own research on what carrier you want.

Again, our prayers to Milo and wishing nothing but happy news!!

Stay strong!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> Luckily for my friends puppy your opinion does not matter and he will still be placed in a good home and get the health care he deserves IF he has health problems. She's already attacted/loves him. You expect her to just walk away now and leave him because he MIGHT have health problems? No way. Not happening.


Yes lucky for the puppy - not so lucky for his/her poor parents who will continue to be bred time after time again... I never suggested walking away due to the possibility of health problems - I stated that buying a puppy all the while KNOWING what this breeder is doing isn't helping anyone but the breeder. I wish people would be more concerned with saving the adults who are forced to reproduce again and again for nothing other than profit. I don't understand how anyone "saves" a puppy but doesn't think twice about paying the greeder so the parents can be bred again??? Whatever!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Perhaps your friend will have an opportunity to amend the contract or ensure there is a health guarantee in there to include HD?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo's Mommy*

I am so glad that Milo ended up with you and your Hubby.
Thank God you will help him.

My Hubby and I adopted a Samoyed from a rescue many years ago, her name was Munchkin. She too was diagnosed by the vet as having two of the worst hips he had ever seen. Munchkin was 2 or 3 years old at the time and because of her age, our vet suggested we get the FHO surgery which we did for her worst hip. 
Munchkin lived a long and pain free life.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

damita said:


> Yes lucky for the puppy - not so lucky for his/her poor parents who will continue to be bred time after time again... I never suggested walking away due to the possibility of health problems - I stated that buying a puppy all the while KNOWING what this breeder is doing isn't helping anyone but the breeder. I wish people would be more concerned with saving the adults who are forced to reproduce again and again for nothing other than profit. I don't understand how anyone "saves" a puppy but doesn't think twice about paying the greeder so the parents can be bred again??? Whatever!!!


 
I totally get what damita is saying but I get why it's hard to just abandon an innocent. There is not moral/correct way to go about this because either way, some poor dog is going to be hurt.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

damita said:


> Yes lucky for the puppy - not so lucky for his/her poor parents who will continue to be bred time after time again... I never suggested walking away due to the possibility of health problems - I stated that buying a puppy all the while KNOWING what this breeder is doing isn't helping anyone but the breeder. I wish people would be more concerned with saving the adults who are forced to reproduce again and again for nothing other than profit. I don't understand how anyone "saves" a puppy but doesn't think twice about paying the greeder so the parents can be bred again??? Whatever!!!


I'll be honest, I'm pretty much offended by your statement. In no way, shape, or form are any of us saying that we don't care about the dogs who are used in horrible ways to breed. What the _point_ was is that Danielle is helping Milo and Danielle's friend is prepared to do anything she can to help the puppy she is about to bring home. By choosing to go ahead with the adoption and take in this puppy, the friend is preparing to give him or her the best life they will be able to have. If the puppy HAS severe HD, like poor Milo, the friend is going into the situation with the intention to have the problem fixed. Could you abandon a puppy knowing that it may have these health issues and know that it could go to another home where it may be put to sleep just because it's not perfect? If you can, well, hmm. I have nothing to say about that. I _couldn't_. And in no way would I view that as supporting the BYB who have created this situation. They are going to get rid of those puppies for profit one way or another. I hate that they will benefit from the sale of this puppy, but at least it is going to a good home with open eyes in terms of health issues. For that, I am thankful.

By the way, my Emmy was bred in an Amish puppy mill every single heat from the time that she was a puppy, averaging ten to thirteen puppies per litter. They were going to shoot her when she could no longer produce puppies. My Heidi was a breeder at an Amish puppy mill, as well. I got Emmy when she was nine and Heidi when she was seven...both were rescues...but none of us think twice about the animals that were used to breed, right? My bad.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Blaireli said:


> I'll be honest, I'm pretty much offended by your statement. In no way, shape, or form are any of us saying that we don't care about the dogs who are used in horrible ways to breed. What the _point_ was is that Danielle is helping Milo and Danielle's friend is prepared to do anything she can to help the puppy she is about to bring home. By choosing to go ahead with the adoption and take in this puppy, the friend is preparing to give him or her the best life they will be able to have. If the puppy HAS severe HD, like poor Milo, the friend is going into the situation with the intention to have the problem fixed. Could you abandon a puppy knowing that it may have these health issues and know that it could go to another home where it may be put to sleep just because it's not perfect? If you can, well, hmm. I have nothing to say about that. I _couldn't_. And in no way would I view that as supporting the BYB who have created this situation. They are going to get rid of those puppies for profit one way or another. I hate that they will benefit from the sale of this puppy, but at least it is going to a good home with open eyes in terms of health issues. For that, I am thankful.
> 
> By the way, my Emmy was bred in an Amish puppy mill every single heat from the time that she was a puppy, averaging ten to thirteen puppies per litter. They were going to shoot her when she could no longer produce puppies. My Heidi was a breeder at an Amish puppy mill, as well. I got Emmy when she was nine and Heidi when she was seven...both were rescues...but none of us think twice about the animals that were used to breed, right? My bad.


Blaireli, I do agree with you. 

That is how we got our Erica, she was just a puppy machine and when she could no longer have puppies they put an add in the paper (FREE Golden Retriever) Well All Pets Rescue saw the add and got her and the rest is history. She will be 9 on 1/12/11, we didn't think twice about her age. She is a sweetheart, but still afraid of most men.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can see both points of view but note-this is *not* an adoption or a rescue, this is a purchase, a very different thing. This greeder is producing a "product", and as long as that "product" sells, will continue to produce puppies. Some of these puppies may be dysplastic. Hopefully those puppies will land in homes as wonderful as these two. Who knows what the fate of the others will be? Perhaps they will be bred too, perpetuating the problem. Perhaps they will be put to sleep, if their hips are bad enough and their owners can't or won't have surgery done.

It is the issue of "saving" one puppy versus striking a blow against producing more such puppies. Tough call, in my eyes. I know what I would do but it is an action coming from a much different point of view.

I do hope that Milo's owner does raise a huge stink, if this "breeder" does not stand by her puppy. Not having a guarantee is one thing but not having a guarantee and breeding uncleared dogs with uncertain histories is another. And doing it strictly for profit, while causing pain and suffering to innocent puppies-unconscionable.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Not having a guarantee is one thing but not having a guarantee and breeding uncleared dogs with uncertain histories is another. And doing it strictly for profit, while causing pain and suffering to innocent puppies-unconscionable.


I could not agree more. We see so much profit breeding in this area that it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> And doing it strictly for profit, while causing pain and suffering to innocent puppies-unconscionable.


This breeder isn't causing pain and suffering, they are *Creating *pain and suffering where it would not otherwise exist for their own self serving interest. 
Those that knowingly purchase a puppy from such a breeder are only helping to continue the creation of more pain and suffering. 

The only way such breeders reconsider their practices is when they lose money. If they are stuck with a litter or two and can't sell them, they are forced to evaluate the situation because they're losing money. They will either quit breeding or clean up their act and produce better dogs that people will want. Either way the dogs win.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> I can see both points of view but note-this is *not* an adoption or a rescue, this is a purchase, a very different thing. This greeder is producing a "product", and as long as that "product" sells, will continue to produce puppies. Some of these puppies may be dysplastic. Hopefully those puppies will land in homes as wonderful as these two. Who knows what the fate of the others will be? Perhaps they will be bred too, perpetuating the problem. Perhaps they will be put to sleep, if their hips are bad enough and their owners can't or won't have surgery done.
> 
> It is the issue of "saving" one puppy versus striking a blow against producing more such puppies. Tough call, in my eyes. I know what I would do but it is an action coming from a much different point of view.
> 
> I do hope that Milo's owner does raise a huge stink, if this "breeder" does not stand by her puppy. Not having a guarantee is one thing but not having a guarantee and breeding uncleared dogs with uncertain histories is another. And doing it strictly for profit, while causing pain and suffering to innocent puppies-unconscionable.


I completely agree with this post. In the big picture of this breeder continuing to breed for profit, supporting her by buying a puppy is clearly the wrong move; in the immediate picture, taking one of these tragically bred pups home and giving it all it needs to remediate health problems and thrive is perfect and respectful of its living being. 

I would not give her one dollar that I did not plan to have cost her years of dealing with my annoying efforts to halt her inhumane ways of relating to golden retrievers.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hoping you have an enjoyable and uneventful weekend!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

MilosMommy
I'm so sorry about Milo. 
As your dog has already been diagnosed, it wouldn't be possible for you to buy pet insurance that would cover a pre-existing condition.
However, if your friend is going ahead with the purchase from the same breeder, and since she knows this breeder produces puppies with severe hip displaysia, your friend may want to purchase PetPlan pet insurance as soon as she gets her puppy. PetPlan covers hip displaysia (VPI doesn't). There are other companies that may cover hip displaysia, and your friend could research companies.


----------

